# Aloha from Hawaii



## linecut (Mar 6, 2007)

whats up everyone! joined sometime ago. but lost the site when my computer died just found you again.. i live in Hilo Hawaii on the island of Hawaii.. i do my Qing on 2 large BGE's a WSM and a weber gold gasser for grilling.i think i may have posted here a couple time way back.. but i never did roll call.. Aloha Curt


----------



## buddy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey linecut , welcome back.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome back to the forum linecut. Try not to be gone so long. Keep us in pics from the Aloha state - can't be much better than good Q and beautiful sunsets

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome linecut, glad you found your way back!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome Linecut,  did you used to go by HiloBoy?  Seems like I remember the avatar
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (kind of hard to forget)


----------



## ultramag (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Linecut!!! Rodger, that avatar is famous. There is no telling where you may have seen it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 7, 2007)

Shucka Brada Huuutahhh!

Hele mai! hau`oli found  nei. 
May your smoke never be papa'a!








English
Slang Hello brother big welcome
Come in! Happy you found this place.
May your smoke never be burnt!


----------



## linecut (Mar 7, 2007)

yap; thats me hiloboy. its just when i signed up at this site in 2005 i was linecut and i don't know how to change it to hiloboy. so i'll live with it . got that avatar from Phil at BBQ Brethren site in 2004 or 2005. i really like it lots of fun. my wife tells me it fits me well... Debi and everyone mahalos for the welcome. Debi, just as long as my meat isn't papa'a and my smoke stays polu (blue) life is good..


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

suddenly I feel this urge to wake up in kauai......surgar cane.....pig roasts.....sandy beaches.......


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome back to the new SMF


----------



## lovetosmoke (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome back and enjoy


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 7, 2007)

WELCOME linecut, I hope u add this site to you`r favorites now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ,, lot`s of great people here always  willing to help out ,pull up a chair & enjoy !! tc charlie


----------



## naplesroo (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome back Linecut.  Also good to see other BGE users here.  I love mine.  By the way, I love your picture, is that the latest in butt roast


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Linecut,  I must have gotten my forums mixed up, sorry bout that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

Smoked not much sugar cane or pineapple anymore! Even the tarro root is scarce these days!







That reminds me I haven't finished my ukelele tutorial yet for my music site ...


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 8, 2007)

although I'm new here myself,welcome back linecut.


----------



## msmith (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome back linecut


----------



## keywesmoke (Mar 9, 2007)

Howdy linecut! Have friends in Hilo and Kona (coma). We have a small house near LaHaina, maybe hookup someday!


----------



## linecut (Mar 10, 2007)

Keywesmoke,sounds good my friend.. mahalos everyone again for having me back.. i'll try to share when i can..and i'm looking forward to learning all i can from all of you..


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

what.....get on it debi!!!!! you know grizzley sells a kit for those 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  for me, it's been way too many years since I've been to the islands......and man I do miss maui and kauai......


----------



## pomai (Mar 20, 2007)

Aloha (howzit!) to everyone here at the SMF forums. Another newbie here, and also a local Hawaii boy, born and raised here in the islands. 

Been smoking pork "Big Island style" for years now, simply using a Weber grill. In fact I'll be posting a full photographic tutorial later this week over at my Honolulu-based food blog. 

I recently did an entry on making Kalua Pig using a Barbecue Grill. It's sort of a hybrid roast/steam/smoking technique that works excellent, especially if you have Kiawe wood, but Mesquite works just as well. 

Here's a small sample of the finished Kalua Pig... click on the pic and you can read the whole tutorial I wrote up on that one...




 
_Hawaiian style Kalua Pig smoked with Kiawe wood_

Anyhow, there's lots of great tips by all you experts here that I'll be eager to read up on. Especially on smoking fish, which I'm interested in trying out.  Here in Hawaii, smoked Kajiki (Marlin) and Ahi (tuna) are very popular. Love the stuff! 


Now it's off to read the board here. Mahalo!


----------



## msmith (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Pomai great looking pig there.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 21, 2007)

Smoked -

We were just there last May right before the earthquakes. Rained the whole time! Floods everywhere! Gas was $3.89 a gallon must be totally out of sight now.

Just finished the Ukulele tutorial Sunday night. Had to do a little blurb on Iz ( brotha Israel Ka'ano'i Kamakawiwo'ole) and Jake (Jake Shimabukuro). Man those guys can/could play!

http://www.deejaysworld.net/Ukulele.htm


----------



## pomai (Mar 21, 2007)

It went down since then. 

According to HawaiiGasPrices.com, Princeville, Kauai has the highest currently reported price at $3.26/gallon. I believe Molokai and Hana, Maui is still the highest prices you'll find though. Probably about 10 cents more than that. 

I just put gas in yesterday at Aina Haina Chevron (East Honolulu) and paid $2.89/gallon regular. To us, that's "cheap". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey, how much do you folks pay for *Kingsford Charcoal* up in the states? The cheapest price I ever found here in Honolulu was a "Special Buy" at Home Depot: Two 20 lbs. bags (40 lbs. total) for $8.98. Now THAT'S CHEAP by Hawaii market price! Even their regular shelf price is the cheapest in town at $11.99 for the same quantity. Next to them, either Sam's or Costco are closest at around $14 for the same amount. 

The local supermarkets can't compete with those warehouse prices. Still, sometimes out of convenience, we still buy 'em from there.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 21, 2007)

Pomai -

That's about what we're paying here in Connecticut at WalMart too. Mainland prices are pretty close to Hawaii at least up North right now. I was surprised. I remember paying $4 a gallon for milk in 1972 things got cheaper there or maybe we just caught up here? I paid paid $2.89/gallon for regular gas today here also at extra mart. Was down to $2.29 a few weeks ago I don't know what happened in a week?

I used to live in Salt Lake just before I left, in the highest appartment in the area - 5 stories! 1052 Ala Nanu Street. Close to Safeway. Tried to find it in May and it looked like a two car garage compared to the highrise buildings there now.


----------



## linecut (Mar 21, 2007)

Pomai,
i really like your bloq.. i just put gas $ 2.97 a gallon and thats not that bad. from what it was before..now i only cost me 68.00 to fill up my truck. before it was almost into the 80's once a week.. i use mostly lump charcoal. when i first got my BGEs i was useing BGE lump and a bag was going for 29.99 for 20 lb bag.. way to much for me..i get my lump from walmart now for 6.50 for a 10 lb bag.. sure wish we had a sam's or costco would move to this side of the island..


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Pomai, and thanks for the GREAT tutorial!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Absolutley fantastic looking!!! 

Glad you found us.


----------



## pomai (Mar 21, 2007)

Howzit braddah Curt! 

Good to see another local boy in this neck-o-the-woods. I bet being a big islander, you must have done your share of smoking wild pig! 

Most Oahu grocery stores have a form of BGE lump coal under the name MAUI KIAWE CHARCOAL, packaged like this...







$5.99 is a sale price. Regularly it's $7.99 for the same bag. So doing the math here, on sale that would come out to $15 per 20 lbs of Kiawe (the real stuff!) lump coal. Not bad. That's half the price of the BGE (Royal Oak) brand you were buying. Plus you're supporting a local company. 







Next time I buy some, I'll take a photo of the actual Kiawe coal product to share here.


----------



## linecut (Mar 21, 2007)

i just found the Maui kiawe at KTA it was marked 9.99 for a #8 lb bag thats about $24.50 for a#20lb ..it is a little cheaper than the BGE stuff.. i would like to buy local.. but thier killing us over here with thier markups...thats way peaple here are ready for a super walmart or sams or costco..and maybe then the prices will get real..laters my friend...thanks for the info..

this week end me an my friend cut and smoked 2 pua'a.. one wild and a small commercial one to use for the fat..to make sausage..and kalua..

 .


----------

